# Found Old Share Certificates



## Mclean (7 Aug 2009)

I found 2 old share certificates that I forgot I had.
Both of them for Euro Disney S.C.A, both of them have my old home address on them one date of registration 3rd Nov 1989 and the other is 17 Aug 1994.
on the 1989 certificate it says holder in respect of 100 shares of FF10 each fully paid
and the other certificate 1994 it says the same but FF5 each fully paid

Are these certificates still current or do I need to get new ones (if I need new ones how do I get them)? who is the registrar? or can I just sell without getting new ones? & how do I go about it?

thanks


----------



## Raskolnikov (7 Aug 2009)

Mclean said:


> I found 2 old share certificates that I forgot I had.
> Both of them for Euro Disney S.C.A, both of them have my old home address on them one date of registration 3rd Nov 1989 and the other is 17 Aug 1994.
> on the 1989 certificate it says holder in respect of 100 shares of FF10 each fully paid
> and the other certificate 1994 it says the same but FF5 each fully paid
> ...


I doubt they are current (due to stock splits), but there's no reason why you shouldn't still be on the share register.

I would get in touch with Euro Disney and find out who manages the share registrar. It is likely they'll be able to put you onto someone who can give you updated share certificates. [broken link removed]

I don't want to depress you, but you could have sold the shares for $150 a pop a few years back!

http://www.google.com/finance?q=EPA:EDL


----------



## Yeager (7 Aug 2009)

Yeah they were $150 in May 1999. Thats mad. A cool $3.46 today. 

1999: 100 shares x $150 = $15,000

Today: 100 shares x $3.46 = $346.00

That gotta hurt.


----------



## Ravima (7 Aug 2009)

Eurodisney shares are quoted on Paris exchange. they had a major consolidation of 20 old shares into 1 new share, mainly to take them out of the 'penny' stock arena.

You can contact shareholders club via eurodisney website.


----------



## ninsaga (7 Aug 2009)

Rub it in there while you are at it


----------



## Mclean (7 Aug 2009)

ok keep all sharp implements out of my reach
my two certificates were 100 shares + 350 shares total 450
150 x 450 = 67500 
cool or what? that's the most money I've nearly ever had.


----------



## Ravima (8 Aug 2009)

no need to threaten suicide. Have you DISNEY or EURODISNEY shares. Both are different companies.


----------



## mathepac (8 Aug 2009)

I have to say it - EuroDisney shares -  it's probably only Mickey Mouse money anyway.


----------



## Towger (9 Aug 2009)

From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euro_Disney_S.C.A.#Shareholders_Club




> *Shareholders Club*
> 
> The Euro Disney S.C.A. Shareholders Club was set up in 1995, with the aim of providing relevant and timely information about the Company's financial performances and keeping its Shareholders up to date with company news.
> When joining the Shareholders Club you receive special benefits when visiting Disneyland Resort Paris. Among other benefits, shareholders can enjoy 15% discount on table service and buffet restaurants, 15% discount on purchases made in Disneyland Resort Paris boutiques and many more.
> ...


----------

